# Cone Spanners



## simon.r (23 Mar 2014)

Icetoolz 13/14/15/16mm cone spanners. New. Cheap pressed steel, but will do the job. 

Free collection from Nottingham NG12, or post at cost (£3?)


----------



## TeeQue (24 Mar 2014)

Just what I'm after will have to be posted though, that ok?


----------



## simon.r (24 Mar 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Just what I'm after will have to be posted though, that ok?



Yes, message me your address and I'll post at the end of the week.


----------



## TeeQue (25 Mar 2014)

Not sure what the problem is...


----------



## solidthegreat (25 Mar 2014)

Hi, if for whatever reason TeeQue no longer wants the spanners or if you have anymore, I am interested but will also need to pay postage if that's ok. Thank you.


----------



## e-rider (10 Apr 2014)

I'm guessing that you only get 1 for £3? Which is the same cost as visiting your LBS anyway. You can buy high quality cone spanners for £7 each.


----------



## simon.r (10 Apr 2014)

Deleted, posted in error.


----------



## simon.r (10 Apr 2014)

e-rider said:


> I'm guessing that you only get 1 for £3? Which is the same cost as visiting your LBS anyway. You can buy high quality cone spanners for £7 each.



You're guessing wrong. They're a pair and as it turned out postage was cheaper than I thought it would be, so I've just asked the recipients to put a couple of quid in a charity box.

Just trying to pass on the good karma


----------



## wisdom (11 Apr 2014)

Do you have any left please?


----------



## simon.r (11 Apr 2014)

wisdom said:


> Do you have any left please?



Yes, PM me your address and I'll get a pair in the post next week.


----------



## wisdom (11 Apr 2014)

Thanks ill have a go if you dont get it just let me know. Ill put a donation in the help for heroes box if thats ok


----------



## wisdom (11 Apr 2014)

I have sent you a pm I hope


----------



## simon.r (12 Apr 2014)

Got your address, will post next week.


----------



## wisdom (18 Apr 2014)

Arrived many thanks.
donation will be given to h for h
thanks again


----------



## compo (18 Apr 2014)

Have they all gone yet? My cone spanners are getting on a bit and getting a bit twisted around the jaws so could do with a new pair if you have any going.

Obviously I would be happy to donate to H for H.


----------



## simon.r (18 Apr 2014)

compo said:


> Have they all gone yet? My cone spanners are getting on a bit and getting a bit twisted around the jaws so could do with a new pair if you have any going.
> 
> Obviously I would be happy to donate to H for H.



Still got a couple left. PM me your address and I'll post a set to you next week.


----------



## compo (18 Apr 2014)

simon.r said:


> Still got a couple left. PM me your address and I'll post a set to you next week.



Great! Will do PM now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## compo (18 Apr 2014)

I don't believe this. I cannot recall how to send a PM!! Can someone refresh my addled brain please?


----------



## simon.r (18 Apr 2014)

compo said:


> I don't believe this. I cannot recall how to send a PM!! Can someone refresh my addled brain please?



Have sent you one! Click on the avatar then 'start a conversation'.


----------



## fabregas485 (19 Apr 2014)

Can I grab one if there are still any available?


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2014)

fabregas485 said:


> Can I grab one if there are still any available?



No problem, PM me your address.


----------



## silence32 (19 Apr 2014)

If there are any left could you send one my way please?


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2014)

silence32 said:


> If there are any left could you send one my way please?



Sorry, all gone now.


----------



## fabregas485 (19 Apr 2014)

simon.r said:


> No problem, PM me your address.


I can't seem to send you a convo as I am getting the same error as TeeQue


----------



## fabregas485 (24 Apr 2014)

I went to donate some money to my local hospice on the way home, and when I got home the spanners had arrived. Thanks again Simon


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Apr 2014)

Edit: just seen the post that says all gone.

Hope the good karma comes round


----------

